# Curious about Holothele incei as a first' T'



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

I'm new to this section,I'm normally lurking around the the reptile section,but am thinking about expanding my collection into verts,the Trinidad olive green( Holothele incei)to be exact,Iv'e had a nosey on google for some care sheets and general info so I thought I'd come to where I ,no for a couple ov quick answers to a few questions.I like the idea ov a communal setup so from what Iv'e read(I might be wrong)these fit the bill.

1 Are they a good vert to start with?
2 Are they aggressive ?
3 will they be ok in a 45x45x45 if so how many(max)
4 Should I start with slings ,juvi's or adult?
5 Best place to buy?
6 And if they are not a good starter what would be?

And if anyone has any ov those golden care tips that have been picked up along the way,to help out a noob would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

ermm 45 exo is huge for this species, they are a dwarf species... only get to about 2.5" 

I have an adult female in a 5"x 5" x 8 inch long and still only see it when its darting about for food!!


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't see any reason why they wouldn't be a good spider to start with although it's worth pointing out that they are very fast and quite skittish. They aren't particularly aggressive but care should be always be taken with any species. I would recommend learning how to look after one spider before diving into communals though. As with any communal tarantula tank, it should always be considered an experiment that could likely fail. Some have success and others have complete failure despite similar setups. All it takes is a couple of spiders that are less tolerant of others to ruin it.

With that being said, a 45x45x45 (cms?) tank would be a bit over the top for one H. incei considering they are a small species of spider although there is no reason why you couldn't keep one in that tank.

Adults of this species aren't too expensive and there is usually someone somewhere selling them. Slings are almost always available pretty cheap throughout the year but I would recommend looking after a large juvenile or adult for a first spider. The spider shop are selling sub adults/adults just now so that might be the best place to look for now.


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

It will look awsome though with a nice planted setup with loads ov tunnels and webbing from what pics and vids Iv'e seen it's about the average size for a nice communal viv


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

stungy said:


> It will look awsome though with a nice planted setup with loads ov tunnels and webbing from what pics and vids Iv'e seen it's about the average size for a nice communal viv


Yea but iv never seen a commune happen without any loss at all. They maybe communal to some extent but you will experience losses


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

stungy said:


> It will look awsome though with a nice planted setup with loads ov tunnels and webbing from what pics and vids Iv'e seen it's about the average size for a nice communal viv


I like the sound of that.

A nice big tree root with banked up soil and 4 or 5 females.

Why not? :2thumb:


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

I dunno if you're anywhere near this guy but I just came across this: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/invert-classifieds/883788-community-trinidad-olives-sale.html


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

stungy said:


> It will look awsome though with a nice planted setup with loads ov tunnels and webbing from what pics and vids Iv'e seen it's about the average size for a nice communal viv


Indeed it would. This thread might be of interest to you: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/396072-h-incei-commune.html


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Yea but iv never seen a commune happen without any loss at all. They maybe communal to some extent but you will experience losses


they're communal until they're not. simple as
they don't read any books so if they think they've got an easy meal, they're going to go for it


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> they're communal until they're not. simple as
> they don't read any books so if *they think they've got an easy meal, they're going to go for it*


Kind of like this forum then :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Kind of like this forum then :lol2:


quite right there !!


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the reply guys.As for the guy in Blackwood he is about 15 miles away so not far but it is bad timing on the money front at the moment.Ive been having a good look on www land and have found some awsome setups,I'm going to continue reading,and possibly look into getting a single sub,and set up a faunarium,and see how that goes.
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d179/wcorey/inceicom5.jpg


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Re that thread you were linked to about my incei commune. I kept it going for 18 months and then decided to break it up.
Out of the original 10 I ended up with 7 at the time of splitting - 2 had matured as males and I think the other 5 were females. Despite there being mature males in the tank there were no slings. I think the males must have matured before the females were ready to breed.

If i did it again I would start with a larger tank as it is possible overcrowding had led to some cannibalism explaining the missing 3. I had intended to rehouse them once they got to a certain size but they looked so comfy in there I couldn't bring myself to uproot them!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Tbh I think unless you really want to go for this species you'd experience much more with so many other species. The idea of a huge enclosure with lots of H. Incei gets most people's interest but in practical terms it's a very large tarantula enclosure for something as big as a spider you could find in the garden and which is likely to hide most of the time. A community of pokies would be fine in a 30x30x45 Exo and you'd likely see them more often.


----------

